# Calling Rhaythorne .... Luch Watch Frebbie



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Rich (rhaythorne)

Have been given your name, by a mutual friend, as someone who may want this watch to add to your collection.

Recently I was in Belarus and as you know the Luch Watch Factory is in Minsk, where I was staying. I purchased a Luch quartz perpetual calendar watch for relative peanuts, just to have a good look at one. Watch has full guarantee, in Russian. Wondered if you want it.

Photo used with permission of the host (my watch is strapless)










PM or Email me with your address if you would like it. If not please post a reply or PM me and I will throw it open to all forum members.

Roy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Roy,

I'd love it! Thanks very much indeed. PM sent


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Rich








On its way to you ............... enjoy























Sorry forum members














that you didn't have a chance, but keep looking at

THIS SPACE







WORKING ON SOMETHING









you never know what might happen ............ think Jason has an idea?

Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

USEDMODEL said:


> . think Jason has an idea?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That'll be a 1st


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Pg















That was fighting talk
















No wonder Jason went on the defensive









He who laughs last .... laughts the loudest.

Jason, may have the last laugh ............. me thinks























Roy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Jason has an idea









This could be worrying


----------



## Polo_Step (Aug 24, 2005)

Stop it!

All these animated smilies are giving me a headache!


----------

